# Family trip 7-24-14



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Family night trip, lots of gar to shoot at, they hit 20! Here are some of the larger ones. Some didn't make till midnight!!! Dinner tomorrow night will be good!!!


----------

